# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  هر کی آزمون قلم چی میده بیاد تو..... (روش برنامه ریزی رتبه های برتر در آزمون ها)

## konkuriha

یه فایل می گذارم دانلود کنید که کارهایی که باید انجام بدید توش نوشته شده توی 2 صفحه
اکثر رتبه های برتر آزمون ها از این روش ها استفاده می کنند.

----------


## v73

قلم چی رو باهاش موافقم 100 درصد
ممنون از پستت

----------


## MEHRD@D

*همشو باهات موافقم*

----------


## S A R A H

> یه فایل می گذارم دانلود کنید که کارهایی که باید انجام بدید توش نوشته شده توی 2 صفحه
> اکثر رتبه های برتر آزمون ها از این روش ها استفاده می کنند.


سلام،ممنون از فایلهایی که تا حالا گذاشتید،واقعا عالی بودند :Yahoo (37):  :Y (682): ،در مورد برنامه ریزی یه سوالی که واسم پیش اومده اینه که بعضی از دروس پیش نیازشون دروس قبلی است مثلا واسه هندسه 2 یا تحلیلی باید هندسه 1 رو کامل بلد بود ولی اگه صرفا بخوام روی هندسه 1 وقت بذارم با آزمون هام جور نمیشه،چه پیشنهادی دارید؟؟؟ :Y (617):

----------


## konkuriha

می تونی روزی 1 ساعت برای هندسه 1 جداگانه بزاری تا به برنامه ات اشکالی وارد نشه و عقب نمونی و بعد به مدت پیش نیازات و بلد بشی در ضمن وقتی یه درس پیش نیاز یه درس دیگه است نیازی به 100% دونستن قبلی نیست
ولی اگه می خوای تو هندسه موفق بشی جای اینکه 100 تا تست مختلف بزنی 30 تا تست رو 3 بار بزن

----------


## sadia

کانون واقعا خوبه ولی پشتیبان به جای راهنمایی همه وجودتو پر از استرس میکنه البته شاید پشتیبان من اینجوری باشه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## konkuriha

خب اون بنده خدا باید یه چیزی بگه که تو به خودت بیای تو 5 دقیقه !! پس مجبوره شاید این کارو کنه
و شمایی که کنکوری هستی پی راه حل و کلید و معجزه نباش همش خودتی و خودت و مطمئنا می تونی العان اگه واقعا قصدت درسه نباید بیای اینجا خواب رو ذهن تاثیر داره

----------


## strider

دست شما درد نکنه، pdf های شما خیلی مختصر و مفیدن، خیلی کمک میکنه.

من فارغ التحصیلم و دیگه مدرسه نمیرم، فقط جهت کنجکاوی میپرسم. اونطور که متوجه شدم نظر شما اینه که دانش آموزان کمتر روی مدرسه وقت بزارن و بیشتر به برنامه راهبردی اکتفا کنند. اینجوری ممکنه دچار افت تحصیلی در مدرسه بشن، یا به مشکلات دیگه ای بر بخورن، مثلا نتونن تکالیفشون رو کامل انجام بدند، هماهنگی با برنامه های مدرسه که تاثیر مستقیم تو زندگی فرد داره بهتر نیست؟

------
پشتیبان های کانون عین تخم مرغ شانسی ان، اگر شانس بیاری یه خوبش گیرت میاد که خیلی کمکت میکنه، وگرنه میشه بلای جون
کانون باید این وضعیت پشتیبان ها رو یه سر و سامونی بده.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## konkuriha

من گفتم یک سوم وقت را باری مدرسه و تکالیف مدرسه بذارید چون واقعا کافیه و ملاک ما باید آژمون باشه 
خیلی از درس های دیگه مدرسه ر. هم می در زمانی که اسه آزمون می خونیم می تونیم کامل جمع بندی کنیم 
در عمل ما توی اوم یک سوم وقت می خوایم تکالیف مدرسه رو انجام بدیم و مباحثی که درس داده شده رو یاد بگیریم که وقتی می خوایم برای آزمون بخونیمش زیاد وقت واسه یادگیری نذاریم

----------


## J A V A D

منم با مجتبی موافقم
چون سال اولی که من کنکور دادم اولویتم مدرسه بود نتیجش  این شد که یه سال عقب بیفتم
اولویت شما کنکور باشه به نظرم بهتره
البته اینم بگم که واسه بچه زرنگا فرقی نمیکنه این درسو واسه چی میخونن فقط کامل میخونن و میرن جلو(شخم میزنن کتابارو....)

----------


## konkuriha

مهمترین چیز نوع برنامه ریزی شماست حتی اگه بعضی هفته ها شما دروس مدسه تان بیشتر است نباید زمان مطالعه آزمون تان کم شود می توانید به جای آن کمی ساعت مطالعه تان را بیشتر کنید

----------


## hosa

*ممنون از زحماتتون این فایلاتون خیلی به دردم خورد*

----------


## nasrin-m

سلام من چرا هرچقد میخونم ترازم بالا نمیره اثلا نمیدونم چیکار کنم با این وضع :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## zari7

منم همینطورم هر چی میخونم انگار نتجیه ی معکوش میده فقط

----------


## Milad.Bt

> سلام من چرا هرچقد میخونم ترازم بالا نمیره اثلا نمیدونم چیکار کنم با این وضع


سلام....خب شاید شما خیلی مفهومی وعمیق درسو نمیخونید یا تست کمی کار میکنید برای آزمون.... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> منم همینطورم هر چی میخونم انگار نتجیه ی معکوش میده فقط


خب دوست عزیزم هرچی میخونی ک نیست درست خوندن عمیق و مفهومی خوندن مهمه ممکنه شما زیاد مطالعه کنی و نتیجه نگیری اما اون کسی ک ساعت مطالعش پایین بهتر نتیجه میگیره چون مفهمومی تر خونده ساعت مطالعش مفیده..تست بیشتر کار کن ب امید خدا نتیجه بهترتری میگیری :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi kf

Slm.koja mishe in 2 ta file ro peida kqrd.man harchi gashtam.peida nakardam.mamnon misham rahnamai konid

----------


## Milad.Bt

> Slm.koja mishe in 2 ta file ro peida kqrd.man harchi gashtam.peida nakardam.mamnon misham rahnamai konid


چ فایلی؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## lily7

خیلی مفید بود
ممنونم
مخصوصا اونجایی که گفته بود نصف تست هایی که میزنید برای مرور باشه و نصفش برای مباحث جدید .

----------


## mahdi kf

Hamon k bala goftyd rotbe haye bartar az in ravesh estefade mikonan

----------


## Milad.Bt

> Hamon k bala goftyd rotbe haye bartar az in ravesh estefade mikonan


راست میگید کوجاست؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Taha19

> راست میگید کوجاست؟



بانو برو صفحه ی اول پیدا میکنی

----------


## Milad.Bt

> بانو برو صفحه ی اول پیدا میکنی


ممنونم اما من نمیخواستم آقا @mahdi kf میخواستن.... :Yahoo (1):

----------

